# Flying Sub lower access hatch



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Does anyone remember seeing the use of the lower access hatch on the show, I was thinking of modifying mine with working hatches and a removable floor panel and a tube.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The Episode "Silent Saboteurs" from season 2 is the best Flying Sub Episode of the series. It features extensive use of the "Kelson Hatch" and has great interior shots of every bulkhead.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

It is also seen in "And Five Of Us Are left". It is shown (in the full size mockup) as a sliding solid door, and if memory serves me (and it might not, considering I'm half way to a hundred), it was blue with the docking ring in yellow.


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Great thanks for the info, I'm putting my DVD in and going to view it now


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Wow the bottom of the Flying Sub is flat in this episode......


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

azdacuda said:


> Wow the bottom of the Flying Sub is flat in this episode......


And I just thought I had a brain fart....... I knew I saw the bottom
intake painted blue, thank you for refreshing an old man's mind.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

azdacuda said:


> Wow the bottom of the Flying Sub is flat in this episode......


That is because it is the same set piece that they used for the Seaview's deck escape hatch in later seasons. They just turned it upside down to use as the FS's bottom hatch.

David.


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Welcome to the world of Irwin Allen LOL


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

azdacuda said:


> Wow the bottom of the Flying Sub is flat in this episode......


So was the budget!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

single hose regulator. How un-Lloyd Bridges can you get?










Now that's a frogman.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Now, THAT'S a Frogman!

(No insult intended to anyone of French descent.)


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

heh. I've been up-frogged.

Appears to be a later development in air delivery systems. A hybrid 2 stage with single hose to the second stage on his chest. Cousteau always did have the best toys. 

ooo oooo Dave? who has the Cousteau license? Could we get a dive saucer? puhleassssse


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Cousteau should have the best toys. If I remember this right, he invented most of them, including the regulator and was the first scuba diver. At a time when he couldn't swim a stroke, he was diving to the bottom of the Mediterranean. One of the first things he did underwater was in WWII, to swim as close as he could to controlled underwater detonations to test their effects on the human body. I believe he also did the first under water photography, b&w and later color for Natn'l Geo. 
The Cousteau Museum in Monaco is a great place to visit, a diving saucer hanging in the lobby, the first thing you see when you walk in. Amazing models of various historical and research ships throughout. As well as all the other exhibits. We went a thousand years ago. Unfortunately Calypso was off somewhere working. Loved to have seen her.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Yup he invented scuba, but another frenchman came up with the idea for the demand regulator. He went on to chair the US Divers Co that made scuba diving a sport for everyone and VTTBOTS was probably inspired in large part by the "Undersea World of Jacques Cousteau" including yellow flying subs.

Agree, the Cousteau aquarium is way cool. The casino is fun too!

The genesis of the flying sub was in 1959 in France!:


----------

